# You are the head of a major network: Firefly vs the new Battlestar Galactica



## John Crichton (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm bored and have been thinking about TV that I've really enjoyed in the last few years.  Then I decided to focus on sci-fi.  Ignoring Farscape simply because it's been gone for so long and will never come back I settled on Firefly on BSG.

If you look at the 2 series, they are very similar.  BSG started as a mini and was turned into a series.  Firefly started as a series and now has become a feature film (which I have yet to see but it sounds like we may get more than just one movie).  If we ignore season 2 of BSG for the purposes of comparison and just focus on the mini-series and season one (13 eps) and then look at Firefly (2 hour pilot + 13 eps) you get about the same amount of screen time, plot and character development.  We'll have to leave the Serenity movie out of it for now but that's okay, it's not needed as the show stands well on its own.

Both paint a picture of a possible future with no aliens, transporters or general staples outside of laser guns and starships.  So, which do you like more?  What's the higher quality for you?  If you could choose to only have one continue on to a second season based only on the criteria given which would you choose?  And discuss.

Remember, you only get to pick one...

*EDIT:* If it helps to make this choice, try this (copied from a below post) - The situation (since this is an RPG site) is that you get to play network head for a day and that one day you get to choose which show stays on for another year (and maybe longer) and which dies. It's a tough choice for sure but there wouldn't be any point if it was an easy call (assuming you like both shows). To me, this type of choice is a wonderful and horrible fantasy. You want to keep both but that's not the situation. And explaining why you won't choose doesn't apply.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 14, 2005)

No contest. Much as I like the new Battlestar, Firefly is one of my all-time favorite shows, despite its limited run. I'd sacrifice BG, and a great many other shows that I like, to have Firefly back.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Remember, you only get to pick one...



_Star Trek._

Sorry, I do not favor one over the other. They're both enjoyable in their own franchise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll take Firefly over the new Battlestar Galactica anyday.


----------



## ddvmor (Sep 14, 2005)

Poor, poor BSG.  It was close, though...


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 14, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _Star Trek._
> 
> Sorry, I do not favor one over the other. They're both enjoyable in their own franchise.



 Of course they are both enjoyable but there is no fun in just staying put.  The point of this is to play the head of a network for one day.  You get to keep one show but have to kill the other.  Which would you choose?

C'mon, you know you wanna.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 14, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> So, which do you like more?  What's the higher quality for you?  If you could choose to only have one continue on to a second season based only on the criteria given which would you choose?  And discuss.




False premise:  That when I pick one to stick around, it is because I like that one more.

I like both series a great deal.  If I have to pick one to stick around, I cannot do so based upon the amount of pleasure it brings me to watch them.  So, I would have to pick based upon other criteria:  Which of them is likely to stay better for longer?  Which of them to my friends like more?  Which of them is more likely to drag in vierwers from the general public, and thus broaden the overall audience for genre shows in general?  

I could give other criteria as well, but I expect you get the idea.  None of the above have much to do with my liking them.    When two horses run neck and neck, something other than the basic qualities of the horse begin to show.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 14, 2005)

If I had to choose, it would be _Firefly_, but those two shows are my top two science fiction tv series ever, so it would way suck to have to kill one for the other to live. I'd sacrifice all Star Treks, all Stargates, Babylon 5 (though it would be painful), Buck Rogers, and every other TV sci-fi series to keep the two alive, if that was an option.


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 14, 2005)

I love both shows, but I chose Firefly because, even though BSG is a great show, and makes me think, and keeps me interested, Firefly made me laugh like almost no show has.  The setting and characters were fascinating, and when I was done watching the DVD for the first time, I was depressed that I would not be able to learn more about them (thank goodness for Serenity, and here's hoping for more movies after that).

If BSG were canceled today, I would be upset, but not quite to the extent that I'm upset over Firefly being canceled.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 14, 2005)

This is not even a contest to my mind.

I find _Firefly_ to be a muddle, a confused idea that never gelled, an odd view of the "world" (galaxy) that made little sense; _Battlestar Galactica_, conversely, is taught, well-scripted, frightening, intriguing, and nervewracking.  One I watch, the other I do not.  

Personal tastes, obviously.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 14, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> False premise:  That when I pick one to stick around, it is because I like that one more.
> 
> I like both series a great deal.  If I have to pick one to stick around, I cannot do so based upon the amount of pleasure it brings me to watch them.  So, I would have to pick based upon other criteria:  Which of them is likely to stay better for longer?  Which of them to my friends like more?  Which of them is more likely to drag in vierwers from the general public, and thus broaden the overall audience for genre shows in general?
> 
> I could give other criteria as well, but I expect you get the idea.  None of the above have much to do with my liking them.    When two horses run neck and neck, something other than the basic qualities of the horse begin to show.



Faaaancy way of dancing around the question.    Perhaps I should have made it simpler...

Go with this:  You get to choose one and one only.  Use any criteria and factors you wish but feel free to explain your choice as that is what really makes this fun.  The situation (since this is an RPG site) is that you get to play network head for a day and that one day you get to choose which show stays on for another year and which dies.  It's a tough choice  for sure but there wouldn't be any point if it was an easy call.  To me, this type of choice is a wonderful and horrible fantasy.  You want to keep both but that's not the situation.  And explaining why you won't choose doesn't apply.

As for myself, I plan on making a reply with my reasons but I need to grab a few hours of sleep before work....


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 14, 2005)

Firefly, absolutely no contest. I would give up the entire television lineups of all of the six main networks for more Firefly. Of course, the only network shows I watch regularly are _The Simpsons_ and _Family Guy_ (and the former is starting to get tired), so such a statement is less meaningful coming from me.


----------



## ergeheilalt (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd choose Firefly, hands down. I enjoyed the show, the banter was witty, it's new, and (IMO) the most widely accessible for a network audience. You could tune in to any episode and be entertained. There was no huge arc and seeing episode 8 before episode 3 won't spoil episode 3 (ala BSG, which has a short review prior to each episode). Each episode of Firefly is enjoyable in and of itself.


----------



## Belen (Sep 14, 2005)

Firefly. There is no comparison.  It has better actors, better scripts, and a more coherent storyline.  It is also not as depressing.  I like BSG, but Firefly would win any contest I judged.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 14, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Firefly. There is no comparison.  It has better actors, better scripts, and a more coherent storyline.  It is also not as depressing.  I like BSG, but Firefly would win any contest I judged.




Depressing?? I like Depressing...it brings out the best in people.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 14, 2005)

BSG easily.  While it's got some things in the story and writing that I don't like it's a lot better than Firefly IMO.  I don't really enjoy the uber-cool "snarky" dialogue that Wheadon's shows are all filled to the brim with.  And the shows of Firefly I saw were just not that interesting. YMMV.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 14, 2005)

Using your "network head for a day" I would probably choose BSG because I think the storyline is a little neater in that they have a definite goal.  

Now, if I were the network head in a permanent way and wanted to pick a winner for a number of years, I would choose Firefly.  I think BSG has a limited run before the show starts to get stale - how long can you be on the run before the idea gets to be too tired (I hope I'm wrong, I do love the show).  Firefly on the other hand I think has pretty much unlimited potential.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm, which has less stupidity? I don't really know, they seem about even, so I guess I'll with Firefly since the constant negativity of BG gets tiresome.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 14, 2005)

Heh, that'd be a tough choice.  Personally, I'd keep one and sell the other to a competing network with a clause it can't air opposite my show.  I do love Firefly, but personally I'd have to choose BSG.  If I were a network exec, BSG is by far and away the safer show to keep.

I don't get the Firefly not getting stale thing.  IMO Angel was at it's best in it's third season and started to go downhill from there.  From those people I talked to about Buffy, they seem to say the same thing about that show.  No reason to think the same wouldn't happen with Firefly.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 14, 2005)

Much as I like what I've seen of BG, _Firefly _ wins hands down with no real discussion.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 14, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Firefly. There is no comparison.  It has better actors, better scripts, and a more coherent storyline.  It is also not as depressing.  I like BSG, but Firefly would win any contest I judged.



Better actors?  Edward James Olmos and Mary McDonnel and you think Firefly has better actors?

BSG wins for me hands down.  Firefly has made me laugh, but I have had much more enjoyment from the mystery and intrigue of BSG.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2005)

Firefly is a great show, and a lot of fun, but BSG has a way of completely taking all my attention and keeping me on the edge of my seat for every single episode. I have to say BSG, as it just feels so much more satisfying to watch and then get to the next episode to see what's going to happen after that. Its almost like not being able to put a book down because its just so interesting.


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 14, 2005)

Firefly is on of my all-time favorite shows, and I would give almost anything to have it back on the air.  Anything, that is, except for Battlestar Galactica.  My vote goes for BG.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 14, 2005)

I would combine the two, give the cast members laser fly swatters and call it _Fly Battle of the Fire Stars_ 

Seriously, the choice would be very hard to make. I love _Battlestar Galactica_ for the intensity and _Firefly_ for the sense of adventure. Both shows have great characters. However, when it comes right down to it, I would choose _Battlestar Galactica_.


----------



## sniffles (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd have to choose Firefly. I just can't get interested in Battlestar Galactica. The characters don't grip me, the stories don't involve me. I don't care whether they live or die. But I care about the crew of Serenity. I want to know what they're doing. I want to know more about the universe they live in.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 14, 2005)

It depends. Which one is going to make me more money?

As a fan, hands down Firefly.


----------



## Phaedrus (Sep 14, 2005)

Firefly. Hands down.

BG is growing tiresome (in my lame Dieter voice). 

I could see how Firefly could wear out, if they continued the same trend as the existing episodes (self-contained 1-hour stories). But it would be very easy to do long-term stories (like BG does). Another Browncoat war being an obvious possibility.


----------



## Atridis (Sep 14, 2005)

BSG is some pretty heavy drama. Main characters shoot each other. Heroes shove bad guys out of airlocks. Heroes order the summary imprisonment of other heroes. Cute, spunky fighter pilots get shredded by gunfire, burn alive in their cockpits, and suffer drug-fueled emotional breakdowns. Firefly, on the other hand, has Jayne (whom I f'ing love, btw - "I told you to just scare him!" "Well... _Pain_ is scary..."). 

BSG also makes more use of the lengthy screen-time available for creating involved stories and exploring complex characters, but at the same time it doesn't mess around with slowly-unfolding "mythology stories" like The X-Files used to. Miss an episode of BSG and you have to spend your lunch break surfing the web, trying to find out what happened. Firefly has an episodic story-telling style, miss an episode and nothing much will have changed when you return. Heck, they were shown out of order the first time around, and a lot of people never noticed. 

Unfortunately, all of that makes Firefly a better choice for a network executive. Comedies, or "dramedies", are much more accessible to the public. Shows that require constant attention, shows with intricate ongoing plotlines, have a very difficult time attracting new viewers. Firefly would be easier for a new viewer to jump into mid-season. 

Firefly is also an adventure show, where Galactica is a drama and, for better or for worse, most people associate science fiction with the former. This means that the people who didn't like Blade Runner "because it was boring" will be annoyed when three episodes of Galactica in a row end with no gunfire or dog-fights or robots. At the same time, lots of people who "don't like science fiction" will simply never give Galactica a chance, in favor of yet another police or medical procedural show. 

The SFX of the two shows support their particular spin on sci-fi. For instance, exterior shots of the Galactica show a gigantic tin can, unmoving, floating silently in space. Meanwhile, exterior shots of Serenity show it engaging its afterburners and accelerating loudly away from the camera. The most recent episode of BSG featured a gripping dogfight during which the viewer gets to see... 

the crew of the ship's Combat Information Center staring at their displays and not speaking. It was awesome.  

As a fan I prefer to watch Battlestar Galactica, without a second thought. 

As a network executive, I'd give Firefly the green light.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Of course they are both enjoyable but there is no fun in just staying put.  The point of this is to play the head of a network for one day.  You get to keep one show but have to kill the other.  Which would you choose?
> 
> C'mon, you know you wanna.



Which network I'm working for?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 14, 2005)

I´d go for Battlestar Galactica, even if plainly for the reason that I am currently fully entangled in the storyline and Firefly happend a long time ago. 

I think Galactica is even more innovative than Firefly. Firefly still uses many common concepts at least known from Buffy and Angel (the characters build their own happy family), but that probably have been around for a long time now. Galactica is different, and enjoyable so. 

Though I must admit, I would hate having to chose - but at least one is better than none.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 15, 2005)

If I'm the head of a major network, I cancel them both and put Futurama back on the air.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 15, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica is my choice, easy.  Though with the internet buzz Firefly always got, I figured it would win the poll.  My just be personal preference, but I really like Galactica.  While Firefly's liternal 'western in space' only annoyed me.  The trailer looks cool for the movie, but the TV series turned me off it enough I might skip it.  The two episodes of Firefly I watched only annoyed me.


----------



## Just_Hal (Sep 15, 2005)

Tenser42 said:
			
		

> I love both shows, but I chose Firefly because, even though BSG is a great show, and makes me think, and keeps me interested, Firefly made me laugh like almost no show has.  The setting and characters were fascinating, and when I was done watching the DVD for the first time, I was depressed that I would not be able to learn more about them (thank goodness for Serenity, and here's hoping for more movies after that).
> 
> If BSG were canceled today, I would be upset, but not quite to the extent that I'm upset over Firefly being canceled.





ditto


----------



## Agamon (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, that's not even fair.  BSG is good, but not Firefly good.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 15, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Which network I'm working for?



 Choose any network you like or assume you work for all the major ones and do a comparison of how you'd handle each.  It's all in good fun either way.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 15, 2005)

Battlestar all the way. Better cast, less Whedon-trademark angst. Plus more explosions.


----------



## mattcolville (Sep 15, 2005)

I am, it should be noted, a huge snob and think Whedon's stuff is generally crap. BSG isn't great but it's pretty good and it's better than most SF on TV.

Also, I think the Sci-FI channel has proven better able to leverage the legacy of the original series into a hit, while Fox proved unable to leverage Whedon's popularity fresh off Buffy into a success. And given that I think both networks are run by nincompoops, I must conclude it's because BSG is the better show.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 15, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Choose any network you like or assume you work for all the major ones and do a comparison of how you'd handle each.  It's all in good fun either way.



And I have only just one 1-hour timeslot to fill?

Can't I just ditch two 30-minute informercials to open a new timeslot?


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 15, 2005)

mattcolville said:
			
		

> Also, I think the Sci-FI channel has proven better able to leverage the legacy of the original series into a hit, while Fox proved unable to leverage Whedon's popularity fresh off Buffy into a success. And given that I think both networks are run by nincompoops, I must conclude it's because BSG is the better show.



Too bad SCI-FI is a cable network and I'm stuck with FOX as on-air free-view network.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 15, 2005)

I had to go with BSG. I liked Firefly quite a bit, and I do think it could have grown into a very nice series, I like the gritty gritty flavor sans the western element a heck of a lot more. Call it bad taste, or whatever, but that's where I stand.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Sep 15, 2005)

Loving _Firefly_ as I do, I would vote for it . . . except that I haven't seen _Battlestar Galactica_.

I suspect that it would *not* live up to *my* standards for "depressing" or "cynical" entertainment, knowing Americans as I do.


----------



## jasper (Sep 15, 2005)

bsg. Bigger and better and a little meater. Plus Firefly still needs work (maybe if got a second series and most bugs iron out). The characters on Fly just don't seem to be jelly for me.  maybe more episodes of firefly may can my opinion since I caught most of them on Friday night.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 15, 2005)

Sighs. _Star Trek._

Sorry, either both or _Star Trek._


----------



## Steel_Wind (Sep 16, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> This is not even a contest to my mind.
> 
> I find _Firefly_ to be a muddle, a confused idea that never gelled, an odd view of the "world" (galaxy) that made little sense; _Battlestar Galactica_, conversely, is taught, well-scripted, frightening, intriguing, and nervewracking.  One I watch, the other I do not.
> 
> Personal tastes, obviously.




Ditto.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 16, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sighs. _Star Trek._
> 
> Sorry, either both or _Star Trek._




Futurama!


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 16, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sighs. _Star Trek._
> 
> Sorry, either both or _Star Trek._



 It's like you are standing in line at McDonalds and the guy keeps asking you what you want and all you keep saying is, "Hot Dogs."

"But sir..."

"No, just hot dogs."


----------



## Welverin (Sep 16, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> It's like you are standing in line at McDonalds and the guy keeps asking you what you want and all you keep saying is, "Hot Dogs."
> 
> "But sir..."
> 
> "No, just hot dogs."




Well sometimes you walk into the wrong place and it takes you a while to figure it out.


----------



## Sarigar (Sep 16, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica of the two.  Firefly was too spotty, and it probably was because of the network airing them out of order.  Far better actors in it.
Is Serenity even out yet?  I'm doubtful that the movie will hold up as a feature film.
Still, I would like to go back and watch all of Firefly, in order, to see if there is something I missed from the few eps I did catch.


----------



## Del (Sep 16, 2005)

First off I fire the vice president most likely to try to take my job and hire a masseuse instead. Then I build a statue of Whedon in the boardroom.

After years of abusing the money that comes with the job I retire in the hills of Italy.

For safety's sake I keep the reigning Capo's phone number on speed-dial.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 16, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> It's like you are standing in line at McDonalds and the guy keeps asking you what you want and all you keep saying is, "Hot Dogs."
> 
> "But sir..."
> 
> "No, just hot dogs."



Oh, I know what I want from McDonald's. Fries and Whopper.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 16, 2005)

In the case above, can't vote. I think both Firefly and the new Galactica are utterly unwatchable garbage. Sorry. Cancel them both, let them be lost to history. Mister Whedon, you may join John Byrne and Denny O'Neill in the Closet Of Lost Trash.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 16, 2005)

Sarigar said:
			
		

> Is Serenity even out yet?




There have been advance screenings for months now.



> I'm doubtful that the movie will hold up as a feature film.




It does.



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, I know what I want from McDonald's. Fries and Whopper.




You mean a Big Mac? Or Burger King?


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 16, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> You mean a Big Mac? Or Burger King?



BK Whoppers and McD's Fries: the best combo.


----------



## delericho (Sep 17, 2005)

I went for Battlestar Galactica, but it was a really tough choice. Cancelling Firefly was a crime against good TV.

However, if I have to choose one, then I'll take Galactica, simply because I like intricate, expanding plots, and am willing to make the investment in a good series that they require. That being the case, BSG just edges out Firefly.


----------



## Wormwood (Sep 17, 2005)

BSG, hands down.

Firely was interesting at first, but the whole 'space western' concept wore thin after a few episodes—and the cutsie-pie dialogue was groan inducing.


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 17, 2005)

I like BSG more than Firefly (but I favor both of them), so BSG it is. They are vastly different shows when I watch them. 

I am hoping Firefly does extremely well as a movie so more can be made in the future. I think the format might work nicely for Firefly.


----------



## Andre La Roche (Sep 17, 2005)

Battlestar.  I tried _really, really_  hard to get into Firefly when it first aired--I was really excited by all the commercials that were shown for it, but the show itself just left me with a resounding sense of "meh".  I tried even more once it came out on DVD.  I've been trying yet again since it's been on Sci Fi.  That show has a way of making me wonder what's on QVC by the halfway point.  It's the only Whedon thing that I just simply cannot get into.


----------



## Wayside (Sep 17, 2005)

Didn't even have to think about it: _Firefly_. I still watch BSG every week, but it doesn't even compare.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 17, 2005)

delericho said:
			
		

> I went for Battlestar Galactica, but it was a really tough choice. Cancelling Firefly was a crime against good TV.
> 
> However, if I have to choose one, then I'll take Galactica, simply because I like intricate, expanding plots, and am willing to make the investment in a good series that they require. That being the case, BSG just edges out Firefly.




BSG, for pretty much the reason above.  BSG just has more potential.  Larger stage, larger cast, larger threat.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2005)

I got it! I'll buy the CBS Group that have UPN, take out all the black-oriented sitcoms (hey, you still have BET), and stick _BSG_ and _Firefly_ them there.  

Just one step closer to ousting Rick Berman and become the head of _Star Trek_ franchise. Commence evil laughter.


----------



## Navior (Sep 18, 2005)

Without hesitation, my vote goes to Firefly. An utterly brilliant series lost before its time. Serenity is the only movie this year I've been looking forward to seeing.

As for Battlestar, I've never understood the praise it gets. I just don't like it. The acting is very good, but even the best actors can't save utterly uninteresting characters and dull scripts. There's a lot of atmosphere in the series, but no real substance behind it. Admittedly, I've never seen later episodes as I stopped watching after about the third or fourth episode. I'm also very hard to please. The list of science fiction shows from the last few years that I have actually liked is pretty small: Doctor Who, Firefly, Farscape, and Angel pretty much make up the entire list.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Just one step closer to ousting Rick Berman and become the head of _Star Trek_ franchise. Commence evil laughter.




I'm pretty sure SOMEONE is laughing right now due to the axing of "Enterprise."


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure SOMEONE is laughing right now due to the axing of "Enterprise."



Oh, _ENTERPRISE_ is coming back, under my new leadership and new executive producers, Manny Coto and Judith & Garfield Reeves-Stevens.

All I gotta do is wait for _Threshold_ to suck ... so I can cancel it!

Laugh with me, *mojo1701,* laugh with me!


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 18, 2005)

Navior said:
			
		

> The list of science fiction shows from the last few years that I have actually liked is pretty small: Doctor Who, Firefly, Farscape, and Angel pretty much make up the entire list.



Which just goes to show how different tastes can be, since I like the rest of those shows but consider the new Dr. Who to be some of the worst television I've seen. Ever. 

Different strokes, clearly.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 18, 2005)

I gotta go with Firefly.

And that' not just because I haven't seen season 1 of BSG yet.  I've enjoyed what I've seen of season 2 so far.  I just love Firefly


----------



## Ibram (Sep 18, 2005)

Firefly, because Joss Wheton is a GOD.

well, at least he writes some of the best dialogue on TV.  FF is realy the only show I'm watching at the moment, everything else on is just crappy.


I tried watching BSG, honestly I did, but the show just wore on me after a while... so I took a break... and now have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2005)

Ibram said:
			
		

> Firefly, because Joss Wheton is a GOD.



At least spell the god's name right. It's *Whedon.*

For a moment there, I thought you're morphing Joss with Wil Wheaton.


----------



## Zweihänder (Sep 18, 2005)

Firefly.  As much as I love BSG, Firefly simply has more good characters, and the good characters are better than the ones on BSG.  Here's a comparison.

Awesome characters on BSG:

The President
Adama (both of them)
Starbuck

That's pretty much it.  Those are the characters I love.  Now for Firefly:

Mal
Kaylee
Jayne
River
Book
Wash
Badger
Jubal Early (I know he was a 1-shot, but that's okay, he was awesome)

See the problem?  Firefly is better because the characters are better, or, at least, more entertaining.  Thus, Firefly gets my vote.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 18, 2005)

Zweihänder said:
			
		

> That's pretty much it.  Those are the characters I love.  Now for Firefly:
> 
> Mal
> Kaylee
> ...



No love for Zoë or Inara, eh?


----------



## Richards (Sep 18, 2005)

There's absolutley no question in my mind: BSG would get the axe, that Firefly might live again.

Johnathan


----------



## Zweihänder (Sep 19, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> No love for Zoë or Inara, eh?




With Zoe, it depends on the episode.  Inara just pisses me off.

And, of course, f--k Simon.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 19, 2005)

Of course, this poll shows the whole problem with TV today.

Because a *real* TV executive would cancel them both and replace them with the latest re-regurgitation of Law and Order or CSI, preferably both!

Chuck

PS Firefly won my vote by a nose.


----------



## Navior (Sep 19, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Which just goes to show how different tastes can be, since I like the rest of those shows but consider the new Dr. Who to be some of the worst television I've seen. Ever.
> 
> Different strokes, clearly.




I've encountered a number of different opinions regarding the new Doctor Who, but I don't think I've encountered anyone else who dislikes it quite that much.

Oh well. As you say, different strokes. Cheers!


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 19, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Because a *real* TV executive would cancel them both and replace them with the latest re-regurgitation of Law and Order or CSI, preferably both!



I was hoping for a _Lost_ spinoff.


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 19, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a _Lost_ spinoff.




No they're making a movie instead, because they can't afford to pay the cast of Lost what the cast of Desperate Housewives makes otherwise.

Again the fact that I would never put drek like Desperate Housewives on the air, much less pay them ungodly sums of money to make it, means I am not TV exec. material.

Im just not in tune enough with the lowest common denominator.

Chuck


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 19, 2005)

That "making a movie because they can't afford the cast" thing is pure internet rumor, propogated by one "news" site. 'Tis simple BS.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 19, 2005)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Again the fact that I would never put drek like Desperate Housewives on the air, much less pay them ungodly sums of money to make it, means I am not TV exec. material.



No, it just means you're ill-suited for mainstream network.


----------



## Henry (Sep 19, 2005)

I would have sacrificed every darned new series on television this fall for a Firefly season.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 19, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I would have sacrificed every darned new series on television this fall for a Firefly season.



I would have sacrificed every _Star Wars_ Prequels for a trilogy of _Serenity_ films.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 19, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I would have sacrificed every _Star Wars_ Prequels for a trilogy of _Serenity_ films.




And I would sacrifice everything for a Prequal to the Star Wars Prequals.  As long as Jar Jar is in there.


----------



## Mystery Man (Sep 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll take Firefly over the new Battlestar Galactica anyday.





I'll take the new Battlestar Galactica over Firefly any day and *TWICE* on Sunday.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 19, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I'll take the new Battlestar Galactica over Firefly any day and *TWICE* on Sunday.



 Times infinity +1.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 19, 2005)

Since network execs have to tie their stars to success, I'd go with BSG, since Firefly failed to draw enough of an audience to keep it on the air. 

As a fan, I'd still go with BSG. I only saw a couple of episodes of Firefly.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Sep 20, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Times infinity +1.




Times infinity to the infinity cubed!  HAH!  ;-)

I haven't actually watched Firefly much, but I can't say I really liked the bits I saw.

Brad


----------



## Pylar (Sep 27, 2005)

*BSG vs. Firefly*

The short answer: FIREFLY

I grew up watching the original BSG, as a kid my hole family would stretch out on the living room floor and have a living room picnic dinner when ever BSG or one of the movies were on.  It was a fun, adventure flick that you could also laugh with.  Well this new serious 'drama' version of BSG just doesn't fit for me.  All of my favorite characters are switched around...hell Starbuck is a chick!!  The show is just frustrating...all the tense situations. To be honest I feel a little um..well dirty after feeling what the crew is going through.  And I admit anyshow that makes me feel is worth the time..and I also admit I've watch most every episode.  But in short, it's not as enjoyable as Firefly.

Firefly on the other hand is fun...yeah the humor is dark, but you always feel that hope is there and things will turn out alright.  The idea of mixing SCI FI, with WESTERN is great, I mean what other great frontier is out there for mankind?  The entire idea of having small struggling colonies on the edge of known space makes perfect sence to me.  The idea that those outlaying colonies would want independence...and how a horrible civil war would effect  everything..again it makes sence. 
 I know the original post said we can't include 'Serenity' yet, but seeing as I caugh a sneek preview of it last night, I'm gonna.  Not that it would of changed my view though...just helped to confirm I'd made the right decision.  Once everyone has a chance to see the movie I don't know how anyone could not agree with me.


----------

